# SchwarzWeiß Bild in Farbe



## boThargor (2. Mai 2003)

Geht das irgendwie???

Danke für Hinweise


----------



## Christoph (2. Mai 2003)

Lese dir bitte die Nutzungsregeln durch....

1.) Eine genauere Beschreibung deines Problems wäre von Nutzen
2.) Welche Programme hast du zur Verfügung
3.) Handelt es sich um ein Photo usw......

btw. verwarnt


----------



## boThargor (2. Mai 2003)

Es geht um nen Photo. (eingescant)

Prgies: Photoshop 7

Aber andere Progies sind ja auch kein Prob.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. Mai 2003)

Ich schätze einfach es ist zuviel verlangt ! (???)

*Beispiel*:



> Ich möchte gerne ein Schwarz/Weiß Foto, das ich eingescannt habe in Photoshop in ein farbiges Foto umwandeln (colorieren).
> Welche Möglickeiten gibt es da, wenn das überhaupt geht?
> Ich wäre über jede Hilfe dankbar...
> 
> ...



Wenn Du Deine Frage in etwa in die Richtung formulierst, dann kann man Dir auch helfen, aber ansonsten she ich da kaum ein Chance!

Kannst ja mal verraten, ob ich Deine Frage in etwa getroffen habe!

Cutti

N.S.:

EDIT

Du sagtst in deiner Antwort selber es gerht um Photoshop (PS), also bitte, warum postest Du es dann nicht dort wo es hingehört?

*MOVED/VERSCHOBEN*


----------



## boThargor (2. Mai 2003)

Jo. Die Frage stimmt.

Ich sagte net es geht um Photoshop. Ich wollte Fragen mit was für einem Progie man das machen kann.


----------



## Lord Brain (2. Mai 2003)

Ein s/w-Foto so zu colorieren das es wieder aussieht wie ein Farbfoto ist nahezu unmöglich.

Aber...du kannst entweder das ganze Bild einfärben mit "Strg + U" (Häkchen bei "Färben" rechts unten nicht vergessen)... oder einzelne Bildbereiche mit den "Markieren-Werkzeugen" auswählen und wie oben einfärben...oder mit Brushes d'rübermalen...kannst auch die Farben insgesamt verringern und die entstandenen Flächen einfärben. Dadurch würde es aber eher nach "Vektor"-Grafik (eher schlecht als recht) aussehen als nach Foto...

ach ja...





> Ich wollte Fragen mit was für einem Progie man das machen kann.


mit Photoshop natürlich...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. Mai 2003)

> Es geht um nen Photo. (eingescant)
> 
> Prgies: Photoshop 7
> 
> Aber andere Progies sind ja auch kein Prob.



versus 



> Ich sagte net es geht um Photoshop. Ich wollte Fragen mit was für einem Progie man das machen kann.




??? 


N.S.: Zitat: " Aber andere Proggies sind ja auch kein Prob."

Naja, wenn Du sie nicht besitzt schon, als was würde dir , z.b. eine Anleitung für Ulead Photo Impact nutzen?

Ein *verwirrter* Cutti


----------



## Mythos007 (2. Mai 2003)

pass mal auf mein lieber "boThargor" - entweder du formulierst
deine Frage jetzt exakt und ausführlich oder du kannst zukünftig
die Member eines anderen Forums mit Deinen fragen behelligen!

Habe ich mich jetzt klar ausgedrückt ?  Bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## boThargor (2. Mai 2003)

Is ja gut.

Ixch werds mir merken.

Hatte bis jetzt halt auchimmer ne antwort bekommen.

Andere Progies: Für was gibts Internet?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. Mai 2003)

Wieso war mir klar das genau diese Antwort kommen würde?



> Andere Progies: Für was gibts Internet?



Ich vermute mal, du meinst jetzt nicht Gebrüder Warez und Co sondern legale Testversionen? ( Ich hoffe es für Dich !!! )

+



> Crack findeste ja selbst *g*


 (Dein Beitrag)

Willkommen vor der Haustür von Tutorials.de -> Bye , Bye....


----------

